# Siamo davvero convinti?



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2009)

Siamo davvero convinti che scrivere in 10, 20 o 100 thread che lo stupro è una brutta cosa, che i delinquenti vanno resi inoffensivi, che i delinquenti non ci piacciono di qualsiasi etnia, che se si possono far mantenere in carcere da altri è meglio.
Siamo con vinti che se scriviamo che preferiamo andare in giro nel paradiso terrestre piuttosto che in un quartiere malfamato ...stiamo facendo discorsi culturali e utili?

Non sarebbe opportuno cominciare ad alzare lo sguardo e pensare a cosa potrebbe rendere la nostra convivenza più serena?
Quali interventi positivi possono essere attuati per far rendere più *ben* frequentate le nostre città?
Non potremmo domandarci perché passiamo il tempo libero in centri commerciali invece che nei centri storici?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

odio i centri commerciali.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

è che ci piace tanto lamentarci e rompere ma facciam poco per cambiare.
Vi , ovviamente


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non potremmo domandarci perché passiamo il tempo libero in centri commerciali invece che nei centri storici?


Chi?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

persa fai l'alfabeto


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siamo davvero convinti che scrivere in 10, 20 o 100 thread che lo stupro è una brutta cosa, che i delinquenti vanno resi inoffensivi, che i delinquenti non ci piacciono di qualsiasi etnia, che se si possono far mantenere in carcere da altri è meglio.
> Siamo con vinti che se scriviamo che preferiamo andare in giro nel paradiso terrestre piuttosto che in un quartiere malfamato ...stiamo facendo discorsi culturali e utili?
> 
> Non sarebbe opportuno cominciare ad alzare lo sguardo e pensare a cosa potrebbe rendere la nostra convivenza più serena?
> ...


Forse perché per i Centri Commerciali non serve alcuna preparazione??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ok mi zittisco
.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Chi?


 dai, ora nessuno va nei centri commerciali... e come per il nano, vince sempre, ma trovare chi lo vota e peggio che andar per tartufi...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai, ora nessuno va nei centri commerciali... e come per il nano, vince sempre, ma trovare chi lo vota e peggio che andar per tartufi...


 .....sono stati i call center....aveva anche quasi vinto sanremo con apicella....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai, ora nessuno va nei centri commerciali... e come per il nano, vince sempre, ma trovare chi lo vota e peggio che andar per tartufi...


io ci sono appena andata per comprarmi il tritino (il robottino di cucina).
Li odio però. 
Dovunqe ci sia folla io sto male.
Cerco di andarci il meno possibile avendo solo un'ora di pausa sono comoda


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

non vado nei centri commerciali
nn vado al supermercato
faccio la spesa on line ed evito il più possibile posti dove pullulano miei simili


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> dai, ora nessuno va nei centri commerciali... e come per il nano, vince sempre, ma trovare chi lo vota e peggio che andar per tartufi...


io vorrei vivere dentro le vele.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Febbraio 2009)

Io sto sempre buttata nel centro storico della mia città.
Ma mi rendo conto che nelle piccole cittadine la vita è molto, molto diversa!


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io vorrei vivere dentro *le vele*.


A me piace il negozio di videogame che c'è li... litigo coi bimbominchia delle mani pacioccose piene di nutella, per accaparrarmi l'usato a prezzo conveniente!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ci sono appena andata per comprarmi il tritino (il robottino di cucina).
> Li odio però.
> Dovunqe ci sia folla io sto male.
> Cerco di andarci il meno possibile avendo solo un'ora di pausa sono comoda


anche io ci vado proprio quando devo acquistare un cazzarollo per la cucina ma davvero anche a me viene il panico....


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me piace il negozio di videogame che c'è li... litigo coi bimbominchia delle mani pacioccose piene di nutella, per accaparrarmi l'usato a prezzo conveniente!


puzzardo....lo immaginavo....


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche io ci vado proprio quando devo acquistare un cazzarollo per la cucina ma davvero anche a me viene il panico....


un mio ex ex ex fidanzato voleva andarci tutti i momenti 
l'ho mollato al terzo giro all'iper


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io sto sempre buttata nel centro storico della mia città.
> Ma mi rendo conto che nelle piccole cittadine la vita è molto, molto diversa!



si. ha tutto una dimensione piu' umana.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un mio ex ex ex fidanzato voleva andarci tutti i momenti
> l'ho mollato al terzo giro all'iper



ma in quale supermercato fai la spesa on line?

e non ti arrivano verze per cavoli?


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma in quale supermercato fai la spesa on line?


all'esselunga prezzi corti


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io vorrei vivere dentro le vele.




quali vele?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> all'esselunga prezzi corti


ahhhhhhhhh

pur'io....

oppure GS...che è piccolino nel centro dellu paese e la spesa me la portano a casa


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhh
> 
> pur'io....
> 
> oppure GS...che è piccolino nel centro dellu paese e la spesa me la portano a casa


un pò cara la consegna ma vale la pena pur di non mescolarsi alla lurida plebaglia


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

*Persa*

dire che siamo andati fuori tema è poco....


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un pò cara la consegna ma vale la pena pur di non mescolarsi alla lurida plebaglia


2 euro.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

piu' tre piani a piedi...scalinata enorme...

quella di casa mia intendo..senza ascensore...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dire che siamo andati fuori tema è poco....
















  nu pochino


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> 2 euro.









7,90 l'esselunga


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nu pochino










il tuo avatar è meraviglioso. io sono quello li..pure tu vero?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> 7,90 l'esselunga


azzzzzzzzzo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

*vedrete come s'incazza persichè*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> il tuo avatar è meraviglioso. io sono quello li..pure tu vero?


tra un po' finirete a confrontare i prezzi tra gs e esselunga


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> puzzardo....lo immaginavo....


 Non li sopporto...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra un po' finirete a confrontare i prezzi tra gs e esselunga


tanto lei ci ama


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non li sopporto...


i video games?


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> i video games?


 No, i bimbominchia...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, i bimbominchia...



e chi sono?


mi sono persa un pezzo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, i bimbominchia...


mm, scrivi ammodo: bimbominKia


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e chi sono?
> 
> 
> mi sono persa un pezzo.


http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki...adimento.net/images/old_smilies/9.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> mm, scrivi ammodo: bimbominKia


ma la bindi nooooooo dai...sei un mostroooo


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma la bindi nooooooo dai...sei un mostroooo


ma non è veltroni??


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki...adimento.net/images/old_smilies/9.gif[/IMG]


edddai chi so?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non è veltroni??



bindi, cecata.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma la bindi nooooooo dai...sei un mostroooo


ehm... bindi...? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sarebbe veltroni... grazie ad angelinodelmale che mi ha preparato questo splendido avatarro (un po' da bimbominkia)


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ehm... bindi...?



figur 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  di merd


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

*ot*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> figur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cornet ,vuoi un consiglio spassionato???
non mettere avatar..lasciaci nell'illusione...

scusa micet, volevo quotare cicciobrutto


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> mm, scrivi ammodo: bimbominKia


 Lo so cf, ma odio scriverlo così...


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> figur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


corno...noi ti si vuole bene ma devi assolutamente uscire dal tunnel


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cornet ,vuoi un consiglio spassionato???
> non mettere avatar..lasciaci nell'illusione...


no, non posso, sono grato ad angelo, è bellissimo


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so cf, ma odio scriverlo così...



bello purista mio...

ma chi so sti minchi non l'ho capito.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> corno...noi ti si vuole bene ma devi assolutamente uscire dal tunnel


----------



## lale75 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siamo davvero convinti che scrivere in 10, 20 o 100 thread che lo stupro è una brutta cosa, che i delinquenti vanno resi inoffensivi, che i delinquenti non ci piacciono di qualsiasi etnia, che se si possono far mantenere in carcere da altri è meglio.
> Siamo con vinti che se scriviamo che preferiamo andare in giro nel paradiso terrestre piuttosto che in un quartiere malfamato ...stiamo facendo discorsi culturali e utili?
> 
> Non sarebbe opportuno cominciare ad alzare lo sguardo e pensare a cosa potrebbe rendere la nostra convivenza più serena?
> ...


 

Non lo so Persa, mi piacerebbe poter continuare a pensare che un'integrazione sia possibile con chi emigra nel nostro Paese ma onestamente sono davvero senza parole davanti a quello che sta succedendo. Non riesco a capire perchè in Italia evidentemente l'integrazione non sia possibile, perchè chi viene qui in molti casi non voglia integrarsi, non voglia vivere civilmente.
 La risposta che mi dò io è che releghiamo queste persone ai margini della nostra società dove possono conoscere solo miseria e delinquenza, non diamo la possibilità di integrarsi attraverso un lavoro che non sia illegale, "in nero"o, comunque, un lavoro miserabile...però queste spiegazioni non bastano più, non bastano a giustificare certi atti e mi rendo conto che voler essere legalitari e garantisti davanti a queste cose è da idioti...non so più che dire se non che, onestamente, ora comincio a guardare con sospetto ogni rumeno o rom o nordafricano etc che mi si avvicina e questo mi fa stare ancora peggio


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bello purista mio...
> 
> ma chi so sti minchi non l'ho capito.


Allora micetta...

*Caratteristiche tipiche *

Il bimbominkia, maschio o femmina, tipicamente di età compresa fra i 9 e i 18 anni (A parte Mr Lui) si riconosce principalmente per il suo modo di scrivere in chat e per i luoghi virtuali dove lo si può trovare: ha uno sprezzo totale dello stile classico e compatto di molti programmi e servizi del tempo che fu (vedi IRC), ai quali preferisce cose luminose, rumorose, colorate e lampeggianti con le quali può allegramente rompere i maroni a tutta la sua lista di contatti (vedi MSN). 
 
È utile e piacevole! Inizia ora la tua crociata contro i bimbiminkia!


Quando scrive su MSN, dato che utilizza emoticons per ogni lettera, alla fine le sue scritte diventano dei rebus. Di solito parla usando solo emoticons del cacchio e pensa di vivere in un SMS con tutte le sue abbreviazioni. Solitamente adora dire in giro che ascolta i Finley o i Tokio Hotel, TH per i veri fan, li sogna perennemente single ed eterosessuali sperando (inutilmente) che anche lui (o lei) possa essere nei loro pensieri, ed è disposto a tutto per difendere i suoi beniamini. 
Osserviamo dettagliatamente per punti tutte le odiosissime caratteristiche del bimbominkia. 
*L'atteggiamento *

 
Il bimbominkia moderno, da notare la posa _"stilosa"_ priva di qualsivoglia significato, l'acconciatura pseudo-emo e l'espressione ebete.


Il bimbominkia, che è già intrinsecamente odioso a causa delle sue caratteristiche innate, è reso ancora più odioso dalla sua ignoranza ed inutilità. Passa gran parte del suo tempo a tirarsela, sparare stronzate a raffica per vantarsi, inventarsi trombate con bellissime donne, scoppiarsi di film porno, elogiare i propri animali esotici ed aggressivi, o espellere stronzate mielose. Si comporta da tipica e fastidiosissima palla al piede (da cui il sinonimo tarzanello) e cerca sempre di dimostrare la propria superiorità nei tuoi confronti. Se lo ignori inizia a mandarti trilli a raffica, sfruttando un simpatico baco di MSN; non concepisce l'assenza di una persona dall'altra parte del computer, dunque deve verificare almeno quarantacinque volte al minuto la tua presenza, mandando messaggi inutili e fastidiosi. Se lo blocchi, troverà il modo per tornare a comunicare con te: non appena ci riuscirà, il primo messaggio sarà una sgommata di spam. Oppure ti inviterà in una conversazione con 180 persone, di cui 125 maschi-arrapati-da-MSN, 20 pronti a liberarsi del bimbominkia, 30 a cui si brucia il computer e 5 amici del bimbominkia. 
Nella vita reale, vive in piccoli branchi legati a diversi giochi online come Counter Strike, fuma (generalmente Camel Super Light o Diana o comunque aria), beve (ma solo Bacardi Breezer allungati, posto che due dita di Lambrusco, così come qualsiasi bevanda dal tasso alcoolico superiore al 5%, scodellano al bimbominkia medio apocalittiche visioni psichedeliche), si droga con l'aspirina C spacciatagli per ECSTASY dal suo compagno di scuola per la modica cifra di 25€, si convince di aver avuto rapporti anali con la **** della scuola e spacca i coglioni al mondo con le sue teorie e convinzioni create davanti alla PS3 al solo scopo di far vedere che lui è un figo. Ha millemila numeri di telefono memorizzati nel cellulare ma nessuno ha il suo. Saltuariamente, nella convinzione di ottenere così carriolate di rispetto, narra incessantemente imprese altrui spacciandole per proprie (inverosimili record salvati nei videogiochi e paccottiglia di pari grado di interesse). 
Il bimbominkia compra solo giochi per la Play (rigorosamente la 3) e piglia per il culo tutti quelli che non hanno la Play, ma che invece sono costretti a passare il tempo davanti ad un obsoleto Nintendo DS o Wii. Il bimbominkia predilige inoltre Uindous Vista, le scarpe naik, la felpa De Puta Madre, la magliettina Pleiboi, la cintura DienGì o Barbery, le mutande Baci & Abbacchi ed altre amenità. Da sottolineare il fatto che con la sua sola esistenza, il bimbominkia è sufficiente a sostenere ogni tormentone nascente. 
Ai bimbiminkia piace minacciare la gente, preferibilmente se vive a migliaia di chilometri da loro e se non si sono mai nemmeno visti dal vivo: se poi un interlocutore è straniero, vera manna dal cielo per il bimbominkia, gli verranno inviati insulti e bestemmie, ovvero le uniche parole inglesi sensate conosciute dai bimbiminkia, correlati da simpatiche quanto altamente credibili minacce in slang di W.O.W., tanto, chi li conosce? 
Inoltre credono che indossare degli occhiali giganteschi e più pesanti sicuramente della loro materia grigia sia una cosa che li renda fighi. 
 
Questa è l'ultima volta che vedrà un seno così da vicino. Si noti anche l'assenza del fenomeno erettile.


Sono ben noti inoltre per la diffusione delle catene di Sant'Antonio su internet, in pratica dovunque ci sia spazio per scrivere un messaggio. Sono gli unici così stupidi da credere che inviare messaggi a chiunque possa influenzare il loro destino. 
Di solito chi nega di essere un bimbominkia lo è, e chi non lo nega è semplicemente un coglione: soprattutto chiunque non sia un bimbominkia non sarà qui a pensare a come uscirne, ma se ne sbatterà il cazzo. 
A volte mordono, e ti possono trasmettere la scabbia se non mantieni la distanza di sicurezza da loro. 
Spesso quando non sanno cosa dire perché si sentono con le spalle al muro su qualsiasi argomento finiscono per offendere l'altro interlocutore riguardo l'aspetto fisico quando sanno benissimo anche loro di avere la faccia da culo/schiaffi, oppure biascicare monosillabi e vocali discutibilmente esistenti nei dizzionari/vocabbolari itagliani. 
Un altro dei comportamenti tipici dei bimbiminkia, è quello di ripetere tutto quello che sentono così come un pokémon ripete il suo nome, o raccontare cose che gli sono state raccontate da amici che le hanno sentite dire da voci di corridoio. Questo tipo di atteggiamento viene anche definito "mangia terra" ("divora-mondo" per esemplari più esperti). 
Usano anche insultare le persone a random ma di solito, essendo dei bambini di 11-12 anni, quando trovano una persona non disposta ad ignorarli, vengono massacrati. 
Nel loro svariato modo di comunicare, spesso adoperano abbreviazioni a carattere dispregiativo, oppure semplicemente si fingono indaffarati (magari giocano a W.O.W.) e si accompagnano a frasi del tipo: _vaffangul, vaffangulammocc, seh, soka_ o, semplicemente, tra una sessione e l'altra lasciano aperto MSN ed impostano il loro stato su "occupato", essendo pienamente consapevoli di non stare facendo nulla. 
Infine, il bimbominkia cerca disperatamente di conquistarsi la più fica della classe, rompendole i coglioni in più modi per attirare la sua attenzione, ad esempio nascondendole l'astuccio nell'armadio oppure prendendo in giro alcuni difetti di lei o vantando di essere migliore del suo ragazzo davanti agli amici che ovviamente non lo sostengono. D'altra parte la fichetta non lo caga minimamente essendo più matura, anzi, cerca di stare alla larga dal bimbo facendogli sorrisi sforzati in modo da renderlo felice e illuderlo di essere fichissimo. In alternativa, la ragazza in questione gli rompe la faccia, ottenendo come probabile risultato la fine delle avances del bimbominkia. 
*Linguaggio e nick *

 _Non ti basta? C'è anche *Bimbominkiese*_ 
Come esempio proponiamo una bimbaminkia su Yahoo! Answers, a proposito di una discussione tra due dei suoi grandi idoli i Tokio Hotel (TH per i veri fan) e i Cinema Bizarre (CB per i veri fan). Questo è il link per verificare la vericidità della fonte. La bimbaminkia difende i suoi idoli (TH) in un acceso dibattito (di cui nessuno si interessa) tra i TH e i rivali storici (a distanza di circa un mese da quando il cantante dei TH aveva mal di gola e i discografici cercavano un rimpiazzo). Questa è la citazione testuale: 
_“ALLORA: I TH SN I MIGLIORI DEL MONDO! E I CINEMA BIZARRE NN SN NNT..!!! SN DEI COPIONI! SE TU VAI A VEDERE IL VIDEO DEI CINEMA BIZARRE " FOREVER OR NEVER" NOTERAI CHE HANNO COPIATO AI TH LA PARTE DEL VIDEO RETTE MICH DV CI SN QUELLE FACCIE DALL'ALTRA PARTE DEL MURO E CHE BILL URLA.. E POI HANNO ANCHE COPIATO LA PARTE NEL VIDEO SCHLISSEN UNS EIN DOVE TUTTE QUELLE MANI TOCCANO I TH.. CI SN ANCHE NEL LORO STUPIDO VIDEO "FORVEVER OR NEVER"! SN COPIONI! ORA SN VENUTI IN ITALIA E VOGLIONO ESSERE CM I TH? MA SE LO SOGNANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! PERDENTIIIIIIIIIII!!! I TH SN I MIGLIORIIIII!!! CIAUUUUUUU!!”_

- *Bimbaminkia *Notare nella scrittura della bimbaminkia il linguaggio abbreviato in stile SMS. Gli studiosi ritengono che questi individui siano provvisti di apposite tastiere, ridotte per venire in contro alle loro capacità mentali. Il bimbominkia medio secondo studi recenti si esercita fino a 4 ore al giorno a scrivere SMS. Notiamo inoltre la sindrome del Caps Lock, in quanto il bimbominkia vuole sempre urlare la sua "strafelicità" - il suo tono è sempre costante, indipendentemente dal contesto. Infine, la frase _"ORA SN VENUTI IN ITALIA E VOGLIONO ESSERE CM I TH?"_ dimostra come il bimbominkia creda di vivere al centro del mondo pensando che la "fama" dei suoi idoli dipenda esclusivamente dall'Italia. 

Proponiamo anche un altro esempio, sempre proveniente da Yahoo! Answers, e sempre a proposito dei Tokyo Hotel: 
_“Lo sapevate che Bill Kaulitz dei Tokio Hotel fuma?_ Madonnaa il mio Bill mi ha delusa...l' ho visto in parecchie foto con la sigaretta in mano...nelle foto delle vacanze...Ma voi lo sapevate già??”
- *Bimbaminkia n.2 *I Ricercatori Oral-B hanno scentificamente dimostrato che il 99% delle persone che hanno risposto (41/42) hanno dichiarato che non gliene fregava un emerito caxxo. Il restante 1% è naturalmente rappresentato dall'unica altra bimbominkia che le ha risposto. 
Anche qua, naturalmente, potete verificare la veridicità della fonte . 

Il bimbominkia, in quanto tale, non ha ancora appreso, nè ha speranza di apprendere, la differenza tra la congiunzione disgiuntiva "o" e il verbo "avere" nelle sue molteplici coniugazioni modi e tempi. 
Solitamente, infatti, la frase "_ti o salutato unora fa m ho nn mi ai letto ho nn mi caghi, quindi nn ti saluto per un hanno_" ha un senso compiuto solo per il suddetto bimbominkia. 
Quando un missionario ha tentato di spiegargli che un foglio di calcolo non serve solo per disegnare quadratini, che il suo nome non è una patologia renale su carta, ma che accetta anche formule, ha provato a inserire "=ho(A1;A2)" e il foglio di calcolo ha mostrato come risultato "#NOME?". 
Il bimbominkia preso dal morbo IRC e credendo che il f.d.c. volesse comunicare con lui ha scritto "1O m1 k14m0 g1g11111111111111........" 
*Il bimbominkia su IRC *

 _Non ti basta? C'è anche *IRC*_ 
Analizziamo il comportamento dei bimbiminkia su IRC: 
Fase 1 - Più stronzate dici meglio è... L'atteggiamento bimbominkiese su IRC è molto particolare. Solitamente nel periodo iniziale del suo uso il bimbominkia non fa altro che sparare cazzate inutili. Frasi disconnesse senza senso e adorare i gruppi emergenti (che godono di un certo successo per circa tre settimane prima di sparire nel nulla dopo aver fatto non più di due canzoni) sono le attività principali di un bimbominkia. Capita a volte di trovarsi davanti il cosidetto bimbominkia arrapato, che martella ogni ragazza in chat chiedendole anno di nascita, città e codice fiscale. Comunemente chiamati newbie o n00b, non riescono a fare un discorso sensato, e vengono kickati/bannati almeno 500 volte in 10 minuti. La prima volta perché rompono i coglioni, le altre 499 perché entrano solo per flammare (sclerare e mandare a ******o) quello che l'ha kickato. Da non dimenticare la tendenza al flood (ripetizione) tendente all'infinito, di una qualsiasi frase, o di una frase per linea di testo, in modo da occupare tutto lo schermo per voler attirare l'attenzione e farsi fico davanti a tutti. 
Fase 2 - L'esilio Superata la fase "iniziale" della foga da chat, i bimbiminkia iniziano ad annoiarsi, vedono perciò la figura dell'OP come autorità divina e ne vogliono essere partecipi. Quindi iniziano a farsi "un po' più seri", falsamente bravi ed educati per conquistarsi la fiducia dei moderatori. Quando si rendono conto che leccare il culo non dà i risultati sperati spariscono all'istante dalla stanza e possono essere rivisti solo dopo 4-5 mesi. Si può trovare quindi una radice comune, nel vecchio lamer-noob che bazzicava in IRC dopo la metà degli anni 90, quanto IRC era agli albori. 
Fase 3 - Il ritorno Capita un giorno che chattando quasi per caso ritrovi un nick conosciuto. Ma non è un nick come prima. È cambiato. Infatti è rimasta solo la radice del nick, o meglio la parola con cui è stato costruito. Il nick si è evoluto così: Da 
_Devil_ è diventato 
_[]{D{3}Vi|____}_. Questa fase è comunemente chiamata "lamerizzazione" ovvero la fase cruciale in cui un bimbominkia acquista le fattezze di lamer. Infatti nel periodo d'esilio, la sua necessità di "sapere" l'ha portato a riunirsi con alcuni suoi simili, insieme ai quali compie studi approfonditi sui misteri più reconditi del computer. Di solito riescono, emozionati, a scoprire che _Alt+F4_ chiude le finestre, i più in gamba afferrano l'uso di _Ctrl+Alt+Canc_. Siccome quello è tutto ciò che riescono a capire, rinunciano definitivamente ad uno studio serio e ragionato del computer per concentrarsi sui modi migliori per rompere le palle alla gente. E di solito in questa branca riescono piuttosto bene. 
Fase 4 - Ti dosso, ti floddo Questa è la fase più seccante. I gruppetti di lamerelli amano farsi fighi con i compagni. Apprese alcune tecniche (le più banali e antiche) di rompimento di palle su IRC inizano con le loro "_criù_" (con i nomi più terrificanti e temibili tipo _"Devil Crew"_, _"c0de crew"_, _"Ubrikillers"_, ecc.) a tartassare le stanze. 

Sono due le tipologie di stanze che colpiscono: 

Stanze di uTonti che oppano il primo che entra:
In questo caso, fanno nel contesto una stronzata per fare un take, ma esaltano la loro superiorità informatica, ridendo fra di loro in una sorta di auto-complicità semidivina. Cominciano a bannare qua e là e cambiano il topic in qualche stronzata del tipo _"NUOVA GESTIONE"_ o altri topic contro qualcuno. 

Stanze di gente che gli fa il culo:
La loro tontezza (o tontità o tontitudine) li spinge a cercare i pezzi grossi. Comiciano così ad alzare cloni, floddare, minacciare di ddos le stanze occupate dai pezzi grossi. Tipicamente la cosa finisce con qualche modem/router di bimbiminkia riflashato e inutilizzabile, anche se molti preferirebbero riflashare i bimbiminkia stessi. 
*Computer e giochi online *

 _Non ti basta? C'è anche *Bimbominkia e computer*_ 
*Documentari e video *

 _Non ti basta? C'è anche *Documentari sui bimbiminkia*_ 


*Bimbominkia pseudoumanoides *

Rari quanto un Einstein tra la gente comune, questi curiosi esemplari di bimbiminkia possiedono tutte le caratteristiche di base precendemente elencate, affiancate però da un Q.I. inspiegabilmente alto (per gli standard dei bimbiminkia, si intende), comparabile a quello di Topo Gigio, che li rende capaci di esprimersi in un italiano coerente e di celarsi dietro una parvenza di normalità. Scagliando purtroppo nel cesso l'opportunità di vivere una vita decente come fenomeni da baraccone i B. pseudoumanoides persistono comunque nei dogmi della razza, come evidente dai sparuti post che ogni tanto fanno la loro comparsa online, del tipo "Ragazzi, i Tokio Hotel sono il gruppo indiscusso migliore di tutti i tempi". Ricordiamo che il linguaggio non è l'unica caratteristica che definisce un bimbominkia. 
*Tipologie ed eccezioni *

 
Un bimbominkia offeso da questo articolo. Si noti l'espressione tipica di qualcuno che tenta disperatamente di intimidirvi, ma che in pratica rassomiglia di più quella del cane bastonato. Se le immagini avessero un odore, potreste addirittura sentire quello dei suoi pantaloni... se capite cosa s'intende.



Esistono diverse tipologie di bimbiminkia, sviluppatesi in base anche al diverso ecosistema in cui questa orribile piaga della società si è diffusa. Ad esempio una bimbaminkia particolarmente truzza si chiamerà col termine pornobimba. Analizziamone sinteticamente alcune, riportando le caratteristiche che le contraddistinguono nella vita reale e sul web: 

*Sicilia e Campania:* I primi tra i bimbiminkia creati dal Sommo come animali da compagnia, i bimbiminkia meridionali sono quelli meno numerosi, perché si scannano fra loro, e grazie una (modesta) quantità di intelligenza, ma sicuramente sono quelli più temib(b)ili nella vita reale. Questi infatti girano per strada armati di coltellino costringendo altri loro simili, i bimbiminkia fighetti (truzzi), a cedergli giubbotti, cappellini e quant'altro abbiano addosso... Come tutti i bimbiminkia, sono ignoranti e non sanno scrivere in italiano comprensibile (di recente nemmeno il dialetto della loro zona di origine). Tuttavia alcuni esemplari più evoluti arrivano addirittura ad apprezzare la Letteratura Truzza. Una fra le caratteristiche di questi bimbiminkia è il fatto che pensano che l'appartenere ad una terra famosa per la mafia li renda automaticamente mafiosi, e di conseguenza - almeno secondo la loro mente deviata - fighi. Questa caratteristica si evidenzia durante le conversazioni su MSN, dove sapendo che il loro interlocutore non li conosce e perciò non può andare a dargliele di santa ragione, cominciano a minacciare parlando di teste di cavallo e amici pericolosi.

*Centro Italia:* Questi bimbiminkia sono assai diffusi. Sono fondamentalmente arrapati in quanto, pur amando descrivere nei particolari le loro mirabolanti avventure erotiche, generalmente aspettano ancora il primo bacio. Essi generano quelle che possono sembrare inutili conversazioni a 11000 persone su MSN, il cui vero scopo è fare razzia di contatti, che poi setacceranno con la fatidica domanda _"Sei M o F?"_. Come i bimbiminkia meridionali, non conoscono l'italiano e pretendono di modificare gli articoli di Nonciclopedia in modo convulso, volgare, rabbioso, e in definitiva, per niente divertente. Di rado fanno ridere.

*Nord Italia:* Tendono a fare di tutto il Sud un fascio. Vantano esperienze sessuali da Guinness dei primati anche se l'unica **** che abbiano mai visto, forse, è quella della madre durante il parto, sempreché non siano nati attraverso il parto cesareo. Inoltre sono estremamente sensibili agli articoli su Nonciclopedia e non si spiegano perché la gente normale non se ne sbatta niente della loro sensibilità offesa. Capita spesso che ascoltino musica pseudo-rock perché credono che faccia figo, rendendosi pagliacci agli occhi dei loro compari, che si limitano al pop, e ulteriormente odiosi ai veri appassionati di rock. Molti esemplari di bimbiminkia del Nord, inoltre, amano farsi fighi ostentando la propria cultura, anche se questa il più delle volte si riduce alla lettura dell'ultimo romanzo di Moccia o al libro di barzellette di Totti.

*Sardegna:* Questa tipologia di bimbiminkia è tra le più particolari. Essi spendono tutto il loro denaro per comprare petardi da far scoppiare nella piazzetta vicino a casa loro, e quando si accorgono in ritardo, a causa della loro materia grigia poco sviluppata, di essere inseguiti dai Carabinieri cominciano ad accusare i propri simili. La caratteristica di questi bimbiminkia è di usare termini volgari riguardanti il sesso o, se preferite, la ****, dopo ogni virgola, di cui, la maggior parte delle volte, non comprendono il significato. I bimbiminkia sardi sono divisi in due fazioni: la fazione "adoro i Tokio Hotel" e la fazione "non mi piacciono i Tokio Hotel però mi piacciono le canzoni" (in realtà lo dicono solo per non ammettere che li amano). Le bimbeminkia, invece, amano vestirsi con capi Prada o Gucci, piangendo e strillando se non li hanno, o semplicemente se li vedono nei negozi.
*Religione *

Recenti studi confermano che il bimbominkia medio sia affetto da schizofrenia, identificata in seguito come una più comune deficenza mentale. Essi infatti, dietro un sorriso da ebete celano una doppia identità: di giorno, durante la ricreazione scolastica convinti di aver intravisto la luce si fanno portavoce del sommo porco al fine di impressionare i compagni di merenda, capita che tra una risatina e l'altra riescano persino a dire una bestemmia composta da più di due parole, attualmente Roberto Giacobbo sta ancora esaminando la veridicità della notizia. La domenica di quella stessa settimana da bravi cattolici quali sono si ritirano nella preghiera sperando che la provvidenza divina li conceda finalmente la plei3. 
*Stile di guida*


Il bimbominkia è riconoscibile da lontano per il suo sconsiderato disumano particolare stile di guida; i segni particolari di un ubriaco bimbominkia per strada si possono distinguere a seconda del mezzo di trasposto: 
A piedi: il bimbominkia classico adora restare da solo in mezzo alla superstrada, anche se ad un metro di distanza c'è un marciapiede completamente sgombro (da non confondere con un suicida, il quale ti si butta in mezzo) con tutte le imprecazioni del caso.
In bici: Il bimbominkia, secondo i dati istat, adora restare in mezzo alla strada, spostandosi a sinistra quando gli si suona e bloccando di conseguenza il traffico; nelle rotatorie a più corsie, adora rimanere in quella centrale o più interna possibile.
In auto: mantiene una velocità minima di 180km/h in centro abitato, destinata a salire se in altre strade; la sua presenza si nota per via dell'alto volume dell'impianto stereo presente in auto che ne preannuncia la presenza già a 10km di distanza; il sabato sera la domenica mattina, dopo essere stato buttato fuori uscito dalla discoteca, si mette alla guida completamente ubriaco e strafatto, con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
In camion: attualmente non si registrano casi di bimbiminkia con patente superiore.
*Curiosità *

*La sezione Curiosità è consigliata* dalle linee guida di Nonciclopedia.
Però è meglio se certe _curiosità_ te le tieni pe' ttìa... o forse ti incuriosisce sapere com'è dormire coi pesci?​ 
Due bimbiminkia con forte autostima.



Possono essere gli unici a credere a entità soprannaturali come Anna Maria Galanti.
Sono perennemente braccati dai cacciatori di bimbiminkia, cosa che li obbliga ad una vita ai limiti della società, come se non lo fossero già abbastanza...
I bimbiminkia si credono tutti punk perché ascoltano i Finley e i Lost, ma non avranno idea di chi siano i Sex Pistols, e se mai un giorno li ascolteranno potrete essere certi che il loro primo commento sarà qualcosa tipo _"Che skifo è sta roba?"_
Le bimbeminkia sono tutte alternative, e come i bimbiminkia maschi si credono ribelli perché hanno le scarpe Converse. E perché ascoltano l'essere satanico, assieme a lei ma anche Gigi D'Alessio. Alcune volte le sentirete parlare di diventare emo, metallare o altre correnti del genere, senza avere la minima idea del significato di quello che stanno dicendo e abbandonando l'idea per tornare a essere felici bimbeminkia irrealizzate (per la gioia di emo, metallari e le altre correnti).
Giocano ai giochi online con i personaggi più forti di tutti, ma solo per fare gli sboroni. In realtà sono solo dei niubbi.
I bimbiminkia maschi vanno ogni fine anno al cinema a vedere i film di Massimo Boldi e Christian De Sica mentre le femmine Tre Mesi Sopra il Cesso, Ho voglia di the, Scusa se ti chiamo pirla e 100 colpi di spazzola prima di andare a ******o. Dal momento che i bimbiminkia sono irredimibilmente ipocriti, spesso dicono che fanno schifo pur essendo i primi ad andare a vederli.
A tavola sono sempre schizzinosi, ma non sanno cucinare, perché del resto non sanno fare un cazzo, da piccoli bimbiminkia quali sono.
Secondo sondaggi recenti, per una persona europea è più facile apprendere il Cinese e il Cecoslovacco rispetto al linguaggio da SMS dei bimbiminkia, contornati da frasi come _"k n s"_, _"t pc la fg"_ o _"m xkè nn me l fai vdr pls?"_.
Secondo studi recenti, promossi da Giobbe Cravatta, è stato calcolato che I *BimBiMinkIa* e gli emo tolgono cibo ai bambini poveri del 3 mondo.
Si credono tutti degli hacker, mentre il massimo che possono fare è comprare riviste datate, vandalizzare wiki e giocare a stupidi giochi online come Bitefight, Habbo Hotel et similia.
La mattina guardano deliziati i Puffi su Italia 1. E si, guardano anche Mister Lui. E gli piace quasi quanto i Puffi.
I bimbiminkia sono o comunisti o fascisti perché non conoscono altri possibili schieramenti, fazioni, filosofie o ideologie.
I bimbiminkia più convinti (ed anche coloro che non si confessano tali ma ammettono di essere attirati da Monsoon dei Tokio Hotel ovvero il peggior sottoprodotto di tale specie) votano per lo più gente come Fini e Berlusconi dicendosi estasiati dalla figura del Cavaliere e giustificando il loro voto con frasi del tipo: _"Voto Fini e Berlusconi per i froci e gli immigrati"_, inconsapevoli del fatto che secondo la grammatica italiana una frase scritta in questo modo dà un senso completamente opposto a quello che loro con fatica tentano di esprimere.
Chuck Norris creò i bimbiminkia nel 1423 per risolvere il problema della fame del mondo.
Il 90% dei bimbiminkia sostiene di credere fervidamente nell'Agnosticismo Mosconiano, senza tuttavia averlo capito.
 
I bimbiminkia sono illegali in molti Paesi.



Tutti i bimbiminkia hanno comportamenti scaramtici mentre giocano online, per esempio vestirsi da Darth Vader mentre si gioca a Ogame.
Un bimbominkia invia mediamente 3512 trilli al giorno su MSN, nel week-end alcuni arrivano anche a 9843.
Leggende narrano che un bimbominkia sia morto di traumi psicologici dopo aver sfidato Chuck Norris ad una gara di trilli.
I bimbiminkia acquistano tutte le suonerie insensate che vengono proposte loro, (quelle con animali che cantano sono le loro preferite).
Mostrare un vocabolario a un bimbominkia provoca le stesse reazioni di mostrare una croce a un indemoniato.
Se usi MSN fino a farti sanguinare i bulbi oculari, sei un *bimbominkia*
Se trasformi la parola 'bellissimo' in 'bllxm', sei un *bimbominkia*
Se sei un bimbominkia sei un *bimbominkia*
Se cambi canale da Walker Texas Ranger a Renegade sei un *bimbominkia*. Un bimbominkia morto, per giunta.
Se in una conversazione con un tipo che ti sta antipatico inviti cinque tuoi amici e cominci ad offenderlo, sei un *bimbominkia*, uno sfigato, un coglione e un noob contemporaneamente.
Se sei un fan di Mr. Lui sei un *bimbominkia*
Se ogni tronista di Uomini e Donne diventa il tuo idolo sei un *bimbominkia*
Se separi parole o frasi coi punti (es.: una volta..ogni..tnt..guardatevi allo spekkio..) sei un bimbominkia
Se inviti in una sola conversazione di MSN una ventina di persone e poi sei il primo al quale si impalla il pc, sei un *bimbominkia*
Se Su MsN sCrIvI iL tUo MeSsAgGiO pErSoNaLe cOsÌ, sei un *bimbominkia*
Se per leggere una tua frase una persona normale impiega 30 minuti sei un *bimbominkia*
Se scrivi 'Bhè' o 'Mhà' sei un *bimbominkia*
Se fai una battuta davanti a quindici persone, e di queste quindici ride solo una (perché gliel'hai detto tu) sei un *bimbominkia*
Se ogni due secondi guardi in faccia la tua amica lesa e scoppiate entrambe a ridere senza motivo siete due *bimbeminkia*
Se ogni tanto ti blocchi con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto, gli occhi spenti e la bava che cola da un lato, sei un *bimbominkia*
Se dici di non essere un bimbominkia sei un *bimbominkia*
Se usi caratteri cirillici, stelline (es *ѸБїшБдѹ* = bimba) sei un *bimbominkia*
Se guardi il Grande Fratello o Amici di Mario De Filippi sei un *bimbominkia*
Se usi ogni giorno più di 5 chilogrammi di gel per farti i capelli come quel transessuale lì, sei un *bimbominkia*
Se il tuo messaggio personale presenta vocali quadruplicate (es. vitaaaa finalmenteeee insiemeee) sei un *bimbominkia*
I bimbiminkia sono soliti utilizzare abbreviazioni da "veri veterani" (Es: _"WTF"_) o parlare in gergo tecnico che nemmeno loro capiscono, ragion per cui piagnucolano quando vengono chiamati n00b.
Il bimbominkia impazzisce ascoltando musica tamarrissima del genere dance. La frase cruciale del bimbominkia che si spaccia per esperto di musica è _"!!!!::::....'A sintisti chidda nova fatta ri chiddu ca fici chidda ca fa SPFUUUUUNNNNZZ SPFUUUUUNNNNZZZZ SPFUUUUNNNNZZZZ....::::!!!!"_ (Traduzione: _"!!!!::::....L'hai sentita quella nuova fatta da quello che ha fatto quella che faceva SPFUUUUUNNNZZZZ SPFUUUUNNNNNZZZZ SPFUUUUUNZZZZ....::::!!!"_), oppure _"mbare, onesto, cu Gggianni Celesti ti canta macari a minchia"_ (Traduzione: _"Amico, onestamente, con le canzoni di Gianni Celeste ti canta pure il dindolo'"_).
Il bimbominkia *prima* ti aggiunge su MSN, *poi* ti chiede _"k6"_ (chi sei).
Se usi emoticon al posto delle lettere su MSN sei un *bimbominkia*
Se usi emoticon al posto delle parole su MSN sei un *bimbominkia*
Se usi emoticon al posto dei numeri su MSN sei un *bimbominkia*
Se dici _"hihihi"_ o _"hehehe"_ o _"ghghghg"_ (quest'ultimo senza saperne il suono) ogni tre parole, sei un *bimbominkia*
Se la tua battuta più originale è: _"Sei scemo o mangi sassi?"_ sei un *bimbominkia*
Se dici di possedere una spada laser _"vera"_ sei un *bimbominkia*
Se scrivi _"m cm t pss x l tst d gkre fn alle 11"_ (Traduzione: _"Ma come ti passa per la testa di giocare fino alle 11"_), e dopo che uno ti chiede _"Scusa cosa hai detto?"_ tu rispondi _"ma 6 scemo?"_ sei un *bimbominkia*
 
Le lacrime delle bimbeminkia sono un buon rimedio contro il raffreddore: provatele anche voi!



Il passatempo preferito dalle bimbeminkia è passare il pomeriggio in Piazza del Duomo ad aspettare che uno di TRL si affacci (di solito quello che va a prendere il caffè) per poter urlare in modo eccessivamente stridulo saltellando istericamente e sfoggiando striscioni inneggianti ai Tokio Hotel.
I loro blog possono causare improvvisi attacchi epilettici (cfr. animazione giapponese).
Solitamente le bimbeminkia innamorate usano chiamare di sera o se si è sfigati di domenica alle 11 del mattino mentre lo sfigato che si è beccato questa pena dell'inferno (la peggiore) sta beatamente facendo un sogno erotico. Alla fine la chiamata serve esclusivamente per urlare cose insensate e rompere i coglioni.
Se il tuo soprannome è _"Schok"_, _"Gatto di Marmo"_, _"Anima"_, _"Spip"_ o simili sei un *bimbominkia*
Solitamente i bimbiminkia non affermano una vera e propria tendenza politica, ma talvolta può succedere che un bimbominkia si pronunci in questo modo: _"Della politica non me ne frega un cazzo, ma se proprio devo dire qualcosa, beh io voterei i Tokio Hotel."_
Non appena dite a una bimbaminkia che non vi piacciono i Tokio Hotel lei vi risponderà con disprezzo che di musica non capite un cazzo anche se a sua volta passa da i Tokio Hotel a Masini. Può anche capitare che la bimbaminkia vi insulti in tedesco solo perché i Tokio Hotel sono tedeschi, quando magari neanche lei sa quello che sta dicendo.
Se scrivi delle parole tipo: _"tesora"_ sei un *bimbominkia*
Se sei un bimbominkia hai la garanzia che la **** non la vedrai mai.
Se scrivi _"cioa"_ invece di _"ciao"_, _"aftto"_ invece di _"fatto"_ sei un *bimbominkia*
Se usi espressioni tipo _"pome"_ o _"è troppo sbattimento"_ sei un *bimbominkia*
Se ti scatti le foto con il cellulare di fronte a uno specchio sei un *bimbominkia*
Se hai la tim tribù sei un *bimbominkia*
Se scrivi con l'uni-posca sui muretti della stazione dellla metro sei un *bimbominkia*
Se credi di essere figo perché sei in grado di pronunciare parolacce durante un rutto sei un *bimbominkia*
Se credi che _"tuo cuggino"_ sia fico sei un *bimbominkia*
L'eroina può salvarti dall'appellativo di *bimbomnkia*, però tende a metterti in casini *MOLTO* più gravi. Vedi di fare la tua scelta, bischero.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Febbraio 2009)

*moltimodi*

madonna! terribili!! da abbattere a roncolate


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna! terribili!! *da abbattere a roncolate*



*I genitori?






*​


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna! terribili!! da abbattere a roncolate


 Sto spaccandomi dalle risate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Dei nerd postmoderni...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Febbraio 2009)

è la pagina di nonciclopedia!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Febbraio 2009)

Molti...grazie....


lo avevo intuito....mio figlio li nomina spesso..ora ho capito...

veramente li imita....


sigh.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2009)

Minkia che tristezza!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Molti...grazie....
> 
> 
> lo avevo intuito....mio figlio li nomina spesso..ora ho capito...
> ...


E' una fase.. non disperare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non lo so Persa, mi piacerebbe poter continuare a pensare che un'integrazione sia possibile con chi emigra nel nostro Paese ma onestamente sono davvero senza parole davanti a quello che sta succedendo. Non riesco a capire perchè in Italia evidentemente l'integrazione non sia possibile, perchè chi viene qui in molti casi non voglia integrarsi, non voglia vivere civilmente.
> La risposta che mi dò io è che releghiamo queste persone ai margini della nostra società dove possono conoscere solo miseria e delinquenza, non diamo la possibilità di integrarsi attraverso un lavoro che non sia illegale, "in nero"o, comunque, un lavoro miserabile...però queste spiegazioni non bastano più, non bastano a giustificare certi atti e mi rendo conto che voler essere legalitari e garantisti davanti a queste cose è da idioti...non so più che dire se non che, onestamente, ora comincio a guardare con sospetto ogni rumeno o rom o nordafricano etc che mi si avvicina e questo mi fa stare ancora peggio


Ti ringrazio per aver risposto a tema (almeno una 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...vi amo lo stesso però  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) ...anche se non condivido una parola  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io ho una conoscenza diretta non di persone incrociate e guardate storte per strada, ma di decine di famiglie di stranieri provenienti da quattro continenti, Europa, Africa, Asia, America (mi mancano solo australiani e ...pinguini) di etnie e culture diverse.
Il desiderio di integrasi, salvaguardando la propria identità, lho vista quasi in tutti.
Il paese dove lavoro opera uno sforzo meraviglioso in questo senso organizzando e sostenendo manifestazioni di diverso tipo sia relative alle diverse tradizioni sia per far vivere la cultura italiana.

La risposta alla mia domanda era questa ovvero quali iniziative e modi di vivere le città possano renderle più vive e quindi vivibili.
Vivibili per le famiglie, per i giovani e per gli anziani, vivibili per tutti e rendere possibile un'integrazione in una società che non si chiude in casa.

Io vado nei centri commerciali (in inverno quando ho freddo e d'estate quando stramazzo dal caldo ...per la climatizzazione) e vivo il centro città, ma la città mi sembra sempre più priva di proposte culturali espressione della cittadinanza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

*O.T.   :-D*

I bimbo-minkia esistono e sono sconvolgenti ...i genitori che li hanno accuratamente allevati perché tali diventassero mettendo loro pantaloni a vita bassa dagli 8 anni e facendo loro meches dai 6 anni e via via orecchini, tatuaggi trasferibili sulle natiche...
I poveri ragazzini si fanno foto che ritengono erotiche (e sono invece inquietanti perché possono essere trovate erotiche solo da dei pedofili e vivono in totale vacanza genitoriale) che pubblicano si siti on line ricercando costantemente coetanei con cui dire che sono annoiati in attesa di una festa in cui sballare.
Sono tutti nostri figli.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *I bimbo-minkia esistono e sono sconvolgenti* ...i genitori che li hanno accuratamente allevati perché tali diventassero mettendo loro pantaloni a vita bassa dagli 8 anni e facendo loro meches dai 6 anni e via via orecchini, tatuaggi trasferibili sulle natiche...
> I poveri ragazzini si fanno foto che ritengono erotiche (e sono invece inquietanti perché possono essere trovate erotiche solo da dei pedofili e vivono in totale vacanza genitoriale) che pubblicano si siti on line ricercando costantemente coetanei con cui dire che sono annoiati in attesa di una festa in cui sballare.
> Sono tutti nostri figli.


 Davvero insopportabili... ieri mi stavano per spruzzare con una bomboletta di carnevale... poi hanno rinunciato...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2009)

Persa ti quoto col sangue tutt'e due i post


----------

